# Magothy crappie



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Went to a spot on the upper magothy today and caught a 12 inch crappie, never knew they were in there


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

With the high water runoff the crappie probably washed down from Lake Waterford. No doubt you were very surprised.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

I talked to a guy who said he caught a dozen last week, who knew


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Where can you fish from shore in the Magothy or just it's just mainly private property? Also, is the water fresher than in the Severn along the upper reaches?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

There are Crappies and Bass in just about every tidal river in the Bay. The Magothy is not abundant in either but there is enough to be had. A dozen of them is a great catch based on my experience and talking to others around here. Well done


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

When I was a kid, I lived near Lake Waterford & fished there quite often. Also fished in the stream below the lake, which is the headwaters of the Magothy, and occasionally would catch a small bass or Crappie. I knew of folks who had caught small bass in the upper end of the Magothy back then, down stream in the main section of the river but they were few & far between. That was the early 70's. In the last 10 to 15 years or so, I've heard of more bass being caught, but this is the first Crappie I've heard about. Nice surprise! 

Andrew, nice catch! Congratulations! :fishing:


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Since I couldn't find any parking anywhere @ Arundel Mills, I left and went to find a place to make some casts. I ran into a friend while getting some lunch, then we made some casts in the upper Magothy. He left awhile later and I stayed til the tide started going out. That's when a few yp started biting. I also saw 2 nice-sized crappie caught that had to be over 10", maybe more like 12"...and 1 mud shad was snagged in the back by a crankbait. I was surprised to find no pickerel.


----------



## davesohns (Feb 26, 2014)

Last fall I went fishing near Old Man Creek on the Upper Magothy. Expected to catch mainly pickerel and white perch and maybe a few rockfish. Ended up catching 8 to 10 largemouth as well.


----------

